# Bicycle Identification



## duns (Feb 13, 2017)

My friend and I scored on a old bicycle and have no clue what year or the manufacture. Could anyone chime in to help out? 

Thank you.


----------



## duns (Feb 13, 2017)

.....and yes we are looking for a headlight lens.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the CABE!
Murry bike Like an Elgin.
You HAVE to reproduce those War (WW2) time Victory "Squirt" decals...Soooo awesome!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2017)

duns said:


> .....and yes we are looking for a headlight lens.





and reflector/bulb parts


----------



## duns (Feb 13, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Welcome to the CABE!
> Westfield bike Like an Elgin.
> You HAVE to reproduce those War (WW2) time Victory "Squirt" decals...Soooo awesome!!!!



Thank You!


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2017)

bricycle said:


> and reflector/bulb parts



Actually Brian that's a Murray built frame for sure. I'm pretty sure reproduction lenses are available and the other parts won't be difficult to find but might be expensive.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2017)

I can never get those right.... tall seat pillar Murray, short Westfield right?


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2017)

You can decipher the rear hub date code here to get an exact year, if the wheelset is original to the bike.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/#post-441352


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2017)

bricycle said:


> I can never get those right.... tall seat pillar Murray, short Westfield right?



 Really? The two frames are very different. Murray frames used investment cast parts for the head tube and bottom bracket Etc. They have those smooth flowing transitions at the tubing intersections. Just look at the rear stays. Murray has that sculpted single tube that branches off to become the rear stays and Westfield frames we just have two tubes connected to the seat tube.


----------



## duns (Feb 13, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> You can decipher the rear hub date code here to get an exact year, if the wheelset is original to the bike.
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/serial-number-and-date-code-information.71542/#post-441352



I see the triangle mark on the chart, but no M


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2017)

duns said:


> I see the triangle mark on the chart, but no M




I'm thinking its around a '38 or so. Maybe even '37.


----------



## duns (Feb 13, 2017)

1 more photo taken of underside of seat.


----------



## duns (Feb 13, 2017)

Any more info would be appreciated. thank you all that are involved. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks like the tires are in decent shape. They are Wards Riverside Mate Air Cushion, (Montgomery Ward Department Store) and sold in their stores and through their mail order catalog. Nice bike with a lot of good things going for it especially that Murray frame.


----------



## duns (Feb 26, 2017)

Any more info about this bicycle??


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 5, 2017)

1940 by the chart, which directly references Murrays made for Western Auto. Bikes built for Sears were stamped "MOS" and then the letter. Early Mercury and Murray badged frames just have "M".


----------



## kreika (Mar 5, 2017)

Here's a Mercury branded version of your bike.


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 5, 2017)

kreika said:


> Here's a Mercury branded version of your bike.View attachment 431781



So....I want this bike

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------

